# Hunter Killer Missiles, yay or nay?



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Let's say I have 100 points left over in a mech list. My buddy says throwing Missiles on all my tanks (9) is a great way to spend them and gain an alpha strike on my opponent but I'm skeptical. How much success have you all had with these, especially in large quantities. Would my opponent call cheese?


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

It's not cheese. By firing them, you are removing your ability to pop smoke and thus if he survives, can blast the crap out of your vehicles without obscurement.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

and 100pts is better spent elsewhere.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

For that price you can have marbo and some extra bits here and there. Or another infantry squad with an autocannon or indeed a missile launcher. The guard dex works very well provided you follow the golden rule. Keep it simple. Keep the upgrades to the minimum to get more boots and treads on the table.


----------



## VanquisherMBT (Apr 18, 2012)

I take them on anti-infantry razors and rhinos, mostly due to past good luck, and also I think it looks correct, like how modern transports usually have a back up anti-tank weapon, just in case


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

khrone forever said:


> and 100pts is better spent elsewhere.


This:goodpost:




shaantitus said:


> For that price you can have marbo and some extra bits here and there. Or another infantry squad with an autocannon or indeed a missile launcher. The guard dex works very well provided you follow the golden rule. Keep it simple. Keep the upgrades to the minimum to get more boots and treads on the table.


and this:goodpost:

I only spend points on Wargear such as HKM's (and Stubbers, Dozer Blades, etc) once my list is done to my satisfaction (and I'm incredibly tough on my own lists), and only then if I find I have som spare points, then I will consider items like this, but it doesn't happen that often though...I have a 
20K army list and there's not 1 HKM, and only 3 Stubbers and a single Dozer Blade.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

VanquisherMBT said:


> I take them on anti-infantry razors and rhinos, mostly due to past good luck, and also I think it looks correct, like how modern transports usually have a back up anti-tank weapon, just in case


however how many points do you spend on 9+ HKM to kill one or two rhinos


----------



## VanquisherMBT (Apr 18, 2012)

khrone forever said:


> however how many points do you spend on 9+ HKM to kill one or two rhinos


That doesn't bother me, if they kill something then yippee, if they don't oh well, I ain't fussed to be honest, it still looks proper on an APC or IFV, in the end does much else matter for your toys other than looking good?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

> That doesn't bother me, if they kill something then yippee, if they don't oh well, I ain't fussed to be honest, it still looks proper on an APC or IFV, in the end does much else matter for your toys other than looking good?


winning?? and you can still model them, just not count them in the weaponry or pay the points. we are talking game-wise not models looking cool. 

and why waste 10pts on something that has 1 shot, a 1/2 chance of missing and only a 1/3 chance of penatrating something with AV12........dosnt sound to good does it.


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

BS3 Str 8, AP3. for 10 points? I'd rather take away two and add a lascannon to a veteran squad for the same price. At least then its BS4, str 9 ap 2 and able to fire each turn.


----------



## VanquisherMBT (Apr 18, 2012)

khrone forever said:


> winning?? and you can still model them, just not count them in the weaponry or pay the points. we are talking game-wise not models looking cool.
> 
> and why waste 10pts on something that has 1 shot, a 1/2 chance of missing and only a 1/3 chance of penatrating something with AV12........dosnt sound to good does it.


Winning is far from important, as long as both players have a good time, you get out the house, socialize, use your toy soldiers then all is good

And you never know what that one shot will do, I've killed loads of stuff in the past, rhinos, razorbacks, dreadnoughts even a couple of leman ruse in one game haha, among other things as well of course, heck back in 4th I remember my 1000pts space wolf army only had 2 hunter killers as there only anti-tank haha

Sure you could take them but not use them, but then you never know what they could of done do you, and yeah on paper they do look lackluster, but that's on paper and in theory, that means nothing on the table though, Cus theory can't factor luck


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

They're a personal preference thing. I would say they get better in numbers though. 2 HKMs don't bother anyone. 10 do.

Give it a go, if you like it, keep em. If you don't, drop em. They're better in Marine armies because of the BS4 - Having an opening salvo of 3 Las/Auto Preds with 6 Las/Plas Razorbacks plus 9 Hunter Killers is always fun. However I would say they can still be worthwhile. You get more shots on a more mobile platform than with a single infantry squad, allowing you to hit side armour and get LoS to the enemy. Your opponent may also forget that they have them, so when he blows off the turret and moves onto another target, you can potentially smoke something next turn that he wasn't expecting.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

VanquisherMBT said:


> Winning is far from important, as long as both players have a good time, you get out the house, socialize, use your toy soldiers then all is good
> 
> And you never know what that one shot will do, I've killed loads of stuff in the past, rhinos, razorbacks, dreadnoughts even a couple of leman ruse in one game haha, among other things as well of course, heck back in 4th I remember my 1000pts space wolf army only had 2 hunter killers as there only anti-tank haha
> 
> Sure you could take them but not use them, but then you never know what they could of done do you, and yeah on paper they do look lackluster, but that's on paper and in theory, that means nothing on the table though, Cus theory can't factor luck


You're 100% correct, but the other side of the discussion is equally correct, because it comes down to personal preference and how each one of us perceives how to play the game and what's important.

However, this is a Tactics Forum that the question has been posted in...that makes your side of the discussion rather moot, the first paragraph mainly. If it was in the 40K general Forum then cool.


----------



## VanquisherMBT (Apr 18, 2012)

Well even from a tactics point you don't know what will happen till you roll those dice, and really taking 3 or 4 hunter killers isn't going to break the bank, and its worth it just for the "what if" factor, heck if I liked the look of the guard launcher I would take them on my 3 chimera just to see what happens, luck can be more important than black and white tactics


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

VanquisherMBT said:


> Well even from a tactics point you don't know what will happen till you roll those dice, and really taking 3 or 4 hunter killers isn't going to break the bank, and its worth it just for the "what if" factor, heck if I liked the look of the guard launcher I would take them on my 3 chimera just to see what happens, luck can be more important than black and white tactics


Like I said, personal preference been what it is, so there's no one way is the only way when it comes to what we use in a list.

Me, I firmly believe that the no.1 rule to building a successful IG list is to keep it lean and mean, so efficient but cheap. That way you can get more warm bodies, better weapons, and more capable units. Build each unit to perform the role that's required, and ensure they have the most efficient wargear to perform that role....HKM's don't fit with that mantra.

You have a different viewpoint...no dramas:grin:


----------



## VanquisherMBT (Apr 18, 2012)

Meh I just take napoleons viewpoint, he always put luck before anything, and he did pretty well for a short French man, unfortunately his opponents were more lucky on the day that mattered, it certainly wasn't being efficient haha


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Nay. 15 points per missile, for a one shot weapon that you have a 1/3 (1/4 for Guard) chance of missing with? I'll take my extra armour over that any day. More to the point you can have three meltas for that cost.


----------



## VanquisherMBT (Apr 18, 2012)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Nay. 15 points per missile, for a one shot weapon that you have a 1/3 (1/4 for Guard) chance of missing with? I'll take my extra armour over that any day. More to the point you can have three meltas for that cost.


If they were 15pts I would agree and then not take them, thankfully they are not


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

In my codex (DA) they are.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Anrakyr loves seeing one shot weapons on vehicles. You probably won't see him enough to ward them away but I'm just saying.


----------



## VanquisherMBT (Apr 18, 2012)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> In my codex (DA) they are.


Use the FW free update, you get 35pts rhinos and 10pts killers


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

In _my_ Codex they're 15pts too... but they're called Havoc Launchers.

I think that the HKM alpha strike can work quite well, but it does kinda rely on the rolls; so although they're good enough, their success is more dependant on luck than most other weapons, so bear that in mind (i.e. you'll want some more reliable anti-tank as well)

Midnight


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> In _my_ Codex they're 15pts too... but they're called Havoc Launchers.


Except yours are S5 AP5 small Blasts with twin linked and are not single-use weapons.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow, I hadn't noticed! I thought the whole rack of missiles you got for Chaos was the one-shot weapon upgrade for Loyalist vehicles! And the name is so misleading - it's a launcher, it must fire Krak missiles!

I _do_ read my Codex, Sethis 

Midnight


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

I do think it would be rather funny to run a rhino heavy list full of them and not mention it to your opponent. Of course show him your list but he probably will just pass over the standard troop in rhino. Then turn one, all those units he had sitting 45"+ away, nice and safe get blasted.


----------

